# Who's parting-out 04-06 GTO's?



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

I apologize in advance, but I wasn't successful with any searches. 

I've not been on the forum for years, I "retired" my silver/red 2006 6-speed from daily-service in 2010.

Anyhow, not to get into a long story, I need to get the portion of the main engine harness from where it leaves the driver's side cylinder cover and hops over to the mass-air sensor and on up towards the front of the car. 

I'll put a post in the wanted section, but I'm not optimistic that an individual would be selling his harness. I really need to snag one from a totaled vehicle I think. Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try this guy;
https://www.facebook.com/LateModelGtoPartsLmgtop


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Thank you, I will..


----------



## Red1970GTO (Jun 25, 2011)

Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

One of the few salvage yards that specialize in last gen GTO parts.

http://www.clevelandpap.com/auto-parts-for-sale/ebay-parts-for-sale/


----------



## 69bossnine (Aug 9, 2007)

Perfect, that's more in line with what I was searching for, thanks RBG...


----------

